# how much is my Iridescent shark worth?



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

I am thinking of selling my Iridescent shark, they are about 12-13" long. whats a resonable price to sale this?


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

My LFS was selling "Jumbo" Iridescent sharks for 60 dollars each


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

btw, what size tank is that?


----------



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

thats a 85 gallon tank


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Honestly I think you would be lucky to find someone to take them for free, considering their potential size when fully grown.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

For buying and selling of fish, please make use of the trading post located here: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/

In regards to the original question "what is a reasonable price"; this forum is not the correct place to discuss local market tolerances of a particular species that you are considering selling. 
Thank you for your consideration in this matter.


----------

